# What Sous Vide Bags/material do you use



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 27, 2020)

I have VacMaster 350 and struggling to find VacMaster bags/rolls at the mo ... just wondering if folks are using althernatives (foodsaver bags/material doesn't seem good with the sealer temp even when allowed to cool off between usese). The Ary / VacMaster bagging (use 3 mil) really is much better with that unit.

Thx in advance - FWIW in US / San Diego ...

TjA


----------



## daveb (Jan 27, 2020)

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited will hook you up.

https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/...DAjO2h8Qdi1dVbcNE1ARloO5A29v3-Z0aAkEmEALw_wcB


----------



## Kgp (Jan 27, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> I have VacMaster 350 and struggling to find VacMaster bags/rolls at the mo ... just wondering if folks are using althernatives (foodsaver bags/material doesn't seem good with the sealer temp even when allowed to cool off between usese). The Ary / VacMaster bagging (use 3 mil) really is much better with that unit.
> 
> Thx in advance - FWIW in US / San Diego ...
> 
> TjA


I’ve had good luck with these. 4mil. I have Weston 2300.
Ken
https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-x12-Quar...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 27, 2020)

Thx Dave & Ken - much appreciated. Forgot about the vacuumsealersunlimited.com ... 

TjA


----------



## Nikabrik (Jan 27, 2020)

One more thing - I've had really bad luck with pleated-side bags. Normal bags haven't been an issue. Maybe everybody else realized that, but I didn't at first.


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2020)

vollrath bags


----------



## Michi (Jan 28, 2020)

I made the mistake of buying a bunch of rolls from some no-name eBay supplier. They work, but are thinner (thickness was not specified). The result is that they break more easily, and that the heating element on my sealer can actually melt all the way through the plastic, effectively cutting the bag, instead of sealing it.

3.5 mil or 4 mil bags are the way to go. You get what you pay for…


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 1, 2020)

I also have the same vacuum sealer. It came with 1-11” roll and 6-8” bags. I went to cabelas in fall 2018 and took a chance when they had a sale on their 4M bags/rolls… turns out they’re the EXACT same (even have the same number on the seam) but have the cabelas logo on the clear side, they almost feel a bit thicker than the original vacmaster bags (so maybe not exactly the same lol). 

There was a similar sale in fall 2019, so even though I bought hundreds the year before I got some more (I find the 8” bags most versatile and don’t use the 11” or 6” as often, I’ve also managed to do 15” in two stages). 

Sadly cabelas changed the supplier, so the bags a different. They still work well with the vacmaster, but I don’t think quite as well (no issues with the seal bar). The new bags are sort of double sided with diagonal grooves on each side, instead of the super fine cross hatch and clear side on the originals. I’m pretty sure the new ones are the same as what Anova sells. 

Recently I purchased some reusable silicone bags called “stasher”, I haven’t used them for sousvide yet, but that’s the intention.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 2, 2020)

*


----------



## Michi (Feb 2, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> *


Don't waste so many words!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 2, 2020)

Here’s a side by side of the bags


----------



## Michi (Feb 2, 2020)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Here’s a side by side of the bags


Which ones are those?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 3, 2020)

Michi said:


> Which ones are those?



Both are cabelas (sorry I should have referenced my previous post above). 

The left one was purchased Fall 2018 is the same construction as vacmaster (I’m convinced same manufacturer as the patent number in the seams are the same too). 

The right one was purchased Fall 2019 and I’m not sure of the real manufacturer. It appears to be the same as the pics I’ve seen of the anova bags. The cross X pattern are actually lines on each side ( // and \\ ), whereas the vacmaster has a clear side and a thicker side with a fine mesh (it’s actually laminated and can be separated).


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for that. I just looked at a roll of original Anova bags, and they have the same diamond pattern that is on your bag on the right.

I'm currently looking around for bags that are of at least the same quality. Anyone happen to know about an eBay option or similar? The Anova replacement rolls are exorbitantly priced.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm not sure of the brand we use at work. But check out restaurant supply stores?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 3, 2020)

I just checked, they come in a clear bag. Just bulk, unlabeled. They're probably 4mm thick. I believe they're pretty inexpensive. Boss doesn't complain if we mess up a few here and there.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm blind...


----------



## Kgp (Feb 3, 2020)

Michi said:


> Thanks for that. I just looked at a roll of original Anova bags, and they have the same diamond pattern that is on your bag on the right.
> 
> I'm currently looking around for bags that are of at least the same quality. Anyone happen to know about an eBay option or similar? The Anova replacement rolls are exorbitantly priced.


I put a link a few posts up to some on eBay that work well. 500 for $68.56. 
Ken


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 3, 2020)

Thx All - much appreciate the input / help ... 

FWIW - I have an open order with a meat/sausage packaging supply store but they have delayed the shipment twice (original Ary/Vacmaster rolls so OEM) so was just trying to make sure I had a 2nd supply ... likely to become my primary supply ...

I ordered some from VacuumSealersUnlimited (thx DaveB) and will let you know how they work out ... will check out the other sources folks have added here.

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 3, 2020)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Recently I purchased some reusable silicone bags called “stasher”, I haven’t used them for sousvide yet, but that’s the intention.



I would be very interested to see how this works out ... would be nice to re-use some of this crap ...


----------



## erickso1 (Feb 4, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> I would be very interested to see how this works out ... would be nice to re-use some of this crap ...



I've used them for sous vide. They work alright. They don't let you get the real tight seal like a ziploc would when using the water displacement method, but if your goal is to cook some veggies or proteins for the week and not worry about a perfectly sealed bag, then they work well. Also, obviously, you can do anything wet, just make sure the seal is fully pinched closed. Mostly we use them for the kids school lunches.

Same goes for the silicone egg cups with lid. Have done the Starbuck egg cups several times that way.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 4, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> I've used them for sous vide. They work alright. They don't let you get the real tight seal like a ziploc would when using the water displacement method, but if your goal is to cook some veggies or proteins for the week and not worry about a perfectly sealed bag, then they work well. Also, obviously, you can do anything wet, just make sure the seal is fully pinched closed. Mostly we use them for the kids school lunches.
> 
> Same goes for the silicone egg cups with lid. Have done the Starbuck egg cups several times that way.



When you say “they don’t let you get the real tight seal”… are you referring to being able to force all the air out (because The bag is thicker it’s more difficult) or that the pinch seal doesn’t keep water out of the bag? I can probably keep the upper seal of larger bags above the water line if needed, I’m hoping some of the smaller ones can be submerged for cooking smaller items


----------



## vitreous (Feb 5, 2020)

I use Stasher bags, work ok but great for the environment.


----------



## erickso1 (Feb 5, 2020)

aboynamedsuita said:


> When you say “they don’t let you get the real tight seal”… are you referring to being able to force all the air out (because The bag is thicker it’s more difficult) or that the pinch seal doesn’t keep water out of the bag? I can probably keep the upper seal of larger bags above the water line if needed, I’m hoping some of the smaller ones can be submerged for cooking smaller items



Forcing all the air out is the toughest part. But I've also accidently bumped them wrong and the top will pop open in the bath.


----------

